# Our First Foster - Duke!



## ggdenny (Nov 2, 2008)

Well, after some driving and sitting I met up with the first leg of the transport last night in the parking lot of a fast food restaurant where I met cute boy Duke. He was exhausted and slept the entire drive home. He had a good night and great day with us, and seems to be getting well acclimated. Despite having 3 legs he gets around really well and has so much energy.

Please say hello to Duke, our 2-year old foster. :wavey:


----------



## jealous1 (Dec 7, 2007)

Bless you!


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

Duke is a great looking boy. Thank you for opening your home to him. I'm sure he will pay you back 100 times over with his love.


----------



## Miss Happy (Dec 22, 2007)

Thank you so much...we adopted our "foster" girl and enjoy her.


----------



## Murphysmom (Nov 2, 2009)

Oh he is a handsome fella. Bless you for fostering him!


----------



## fostermom (Sep 6, 2007)

He is adorable! Thank you for opening your home to him!


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

He is gorgeous. Congratulations on your new foster. May he get his furever home very soon.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Duke*

Duke is just gorgeous!
Bless you for fostering him!


----------



## Noey (Feb 26, 2009)

he looks so happy!


----------



## Karen2 (Jan 5, 2009)

What a cutie, bless you for fostering!
Karen


----------



## goldencontriever3 (Nov 7, 2008)

Duke is a handsome boy! Thank you for fostering him and helping him to find his forever home!


----------



## kathi127 (Sep 17, 2009)

What a sweet face! Bless you for fostering him!


----------



## C's Mom (Dec 7, 2009)

Awe, what a cutie. Hope he finds a good home soon with much love to give him.


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

Thank you for fostering! Duke is a good looking guy, I bet you don't have him long before he is adopted.


----------



## Jennifer (Sep 12, 2009)

Thank you for fostering him! You're doing an amazing thing! Duke is a cutie!!


----------



## Jupiter's Human (Aug 22, 2009)

What a doll! I'm sure you will enjoy every minute with him.


----------



## Finn's Fan (Dec 22, 2007)

Duke is a handsome youngster. No doubt his forever family won't be too long in finding him (and might it be you???).


----------



## Sucker For Gold (Jan 13, 2009)

What a beautiful boy!! 

I know a 3 legged golden...a 10 year old named Pilot....fell in love with him the instant I met him...he is a very special boy.

Be careful, I think Duke may steal your heart before you know it.


----------



## maggie1951 (Apr 20, 2007)

He is one lovely boy fostering is so rewarding


----------



## Rob's GRs (Feb 25, 2007)

I too want to say congratulations on your new/first foster. Keep us posted.


----------



## AlanK (Jun 28, 2008)

Duke is a fine looking fella! Careful though....I agree with Sucker for Gold ... those 3 legged handsome guys will steal your heart


----------

